# Steven Seagal Shooting Tips



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using guns but still pertinent.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Hit a Kant off a fly's ass haha


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

That´s some realy good shooting!!!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Great video!

As a Master of the Martial Arts, which I believe Mr. Seagal is, one must master all weapons.

I have always believed that shooting is one of the greatest forms of meditation. It requires a mastery of the mind and the body.

Slingshots are a wonderful outlet for all of those elements.


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good advice!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Steven seagal is legit, I have the entire season.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Great video and great shooting!


----------

